# Discision time



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey all! My OH has -finally- agreed to let me have another rodent. I've owned loads of hamsters before all syrian, all very cute and friendly. But I've always had a love of rats, just wondering how all the rattie owners feel? Hamster or rats? (Cause I'd need to get two rats so they have company wouldn't I? =])
xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have 3 hamsters and I love them  but I would like to have rats one day when i can!

People have told me that its better to have 3 rats than 2 as if one dies there will still 2 friends, and if you take one out of the cage or one is ill and has to be separated temporarily then the two left in the cage have each other to play with still  

I have been researching them as they seem more complicated to look after than hamsters in some ways and obviously need much bigger cages and it seems like their diets are more complicated too. I can't wait until I have my own place and I can have some ratty babies


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah we're in rented accom, otherwise I would be getting a puppy with OH sayso or not! I think I'm going to go with hamster just cause I know what I'm letting myself in for =] I'd love to see proper rat babies, I used to breed my hamsters and had a couple of beautiful litters (the one girl had 12 babies!) I kept about 4 of them, too difficult to let go!
x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah if I bred hamsters i would want to keep all the babies!! I love my hamsters they have so much character  But i like the fact that rats are a bit more intelligent although I still think hamsters win in terms of cuteness


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I like that you can put a rat on your shoulder without it trying to commit suicide. Yeah hamster babies are just too difficult to let go of! So tiny and perfect =] However, the mom (JD) was a complete escape artist, so everytime she got fed up of them (specially towards the end of weaning) she used to escape her cage. The cage being a hugh fish tank with a completely solid lid, to this day we have no idea how she kept doing it. Our little Houdini I think.
x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Urgh just realised how badly I spelt decision. Urgh. Not thick I promise! 
x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha that's weird that she escaped... she must have been really fed up of the babies!! 

I like how rats are less suicidal than hamsters too! If I put Sausage or Stella on my lap or on a table/chair they will just automatically run to the edge and try to jump off lol 

I can't spell to save my life most of the time lol! Or type


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Hahaha that's weird that she escaped... she must have been really fed up of the babies!!
> 
> I like how rats are less suicidal than hamsters too! If I put Sausage or Stella on my lap or on a table/chair they will just automatically run to the edge and try to jump off lol
> 
> I can't spell to save my life most of the time lol! Or type


ive noticed that hamsters like to see how far they can jump or fall lol when my hamster was a baby she used to come out of her cage and after a while would fall asleep in my hands awwwwwwwwwww so cute

dont worry about spelling I cant to save my life (as i am dilexsic which i also cant spell)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> ive noticed that hamsters like to see how far they can jump or fall lol when my hamster was a baby she used to come out of her cage and after a while would fall asleep in my hands awwwwwwwwwww so cute
> 
> dont worry about spelling I cant to save my life (as i am dilexsic which i also cant spell)


Lol its funny that dyslexic is such a difficult word to spell for people who have dyslexia lol (that probably might not be how u spell it either )

And yeah hamsters seem to like falling off the edge of stuff


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

My son has two rats and they're pretty easy to keep, tho they do need a little more of your time maybe? 
Great to watch, so agile! and they do seem to need a partner whereas Syrians are solitary animals. I love my hammy 'Tommy' tho!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Lol its funny that dyslexic is such a difficult word to spell for people who have dyslexia lol (that probably might not be how u spell it either )
> 
> And yeah hamsters seem to like falling off the edge of stuff


lol yer i never can spell it so who ever gave the condition that name id just like to say :dita: there we go much better now lol

when and if u get a hammie we must hav piccies lol


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

The first hamster I ever had (Beethoven, I've had some awesome named hamsters, most of which named by my mum =]) had one of those 3 tier cages, but with the ledges all along one side so there was a massive drop :/ obviously now I know that's not good but 15 years ago there wasn't alot of choice.

He used to shimmy up the corner of the cage to get to the top level, monkey bar across to drop onto the ledge, do whatever it was he wanted to do there and then promptly walk off the ledge and fall all the way down. And he did it -every single time- since he was about 8 weeks old till he died at 3.5yrs =] 

I'm an absolute nutter for hamsters really, they are so underated by people that don't get them.
My spelling is normally awful too, but the OH decided to point out to me how awful that particular mistake was =] I love him really I spose! 
x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

vet-2-b said:


> when and if u get a hammie we must hav piccies lol


I'm hoping I might be getting one tomorrow, gonna get mum to take me to this small petshop she get's all the cats and dogs food from, they tend to have a few in at a time, but they don't buy animals in from farms of any kind so I know my money won't be helping those hellish places. 
There will deffinately be piccies!
x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Gertrude said:


> My son has two rats and they're pretty easy to keep, tho they do need a little more of your time maybe?
> Great to watch, so agile! and they do seem to need a partner whereas Syrians are solitary animals. I love my hammy 'Tommy' tho!


That's the thing when I get rats I want to make sure I can give them plenty of time, going to have to wait till the boyf gets rich then I can retire early and have lots and lots of animals =]
ps. those bunnies are so cute!
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love my hamsters which is why I have so many of them but I have to say I find the rats far more entertaining which is why I have even more of them:blush:, they are awake at more reasonable hours and always up for a play session and its lovely to watch them interact with each other, they are very addictive though. I hope the hammies dont read this .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I love hammies but my heart belongs to my ratties, so much fun to watch & play with


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> That's the thing when I get rats I want to make sure I can give them plenty of time, going to have to wait till the boyf gets rich then I can retire early and have lots and lots of animals =]
> ps. those bunnies are so cute!
> x


Thank you x

I like the sound of your plans :thumbup:


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a simple dream 
x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> Hey all! My OH has -finally- agreed to let me have another rodent. I've owned loads of hamsters before all syrian, all very cute and friendly. But I've always had a love of rats, just wondering how all the rattie owners feel? Hamster or rats? (Cause I'd need to get two rats so they have company wouldn't I? =])
> xx


Rats win hands down. Because you'd still have hands if you had rats!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Rats win hands down. Because you'd still have hands if you had rats!


Have you had problems with hammies? =] I've only had one nippy hammy and he was a russian dwarf that the petshop foisted onto us saying we could have him for free just so long as we took him. (I think he'd bitten quite a few of them tbh) when I had to disturb his cage to put food in or to clean it he used to run out and growl at me. I had to have ninja fingers! I do love rats but it's also the cost of a rat cage that is slightly off putting. Cause I'd want them to have a huuuuuuuge one with lots of toys =]
x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I have hamsters, my sister had rats and omg the difference in smell was amazing!!! I thought hamsters smelt bad, until I smelt the rats!! So personally I wouldnt get them.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Get the best of both worlds....get gerbils!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Stephny691 said:


> Have you had problems with hammies? =] I've only had one nippy hammy and he was a russian dwarf that the petshop foisted onto us saying we could have him for free just so long as we took him. (I think he'd bitten quite a few of them tbh) when I had to disturb his cage to put food in or to clean it he used to run out and growl at me. I had to have ninja fingers! I do love rats but it's also the cost of a rat cage that is slightly off putting. Cause I'd want them to have a huuuuuuuge one with lots of toys =]
> x


Where do you live? I have a lovely big rat cage for sale Im in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

My mum used to have gerbils but I don't think hers were particularly tame/friendly, I don't think hers were as cuddly as hammys are rats. This is probably cause she breed them for genetic/colour research for her bio degree (I wish I had her brains, I really do).
Are gerbils really friendly? I know they make amazing papaer shredders =]
x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm in the West Midlands in stourbridge, which is really far =[ Thank you for telling me though. 
x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> Have you had problems with hammies? =] I've only had one nippy hammy and he was a russian dwarf that the petshop foisted onto us saying we could have him for free just so long as we took him. (I think he'd bitten quite a few of them tbh) *when I had to disturb his cage to put food in or to clean it he used to run out and growl at me*. I had to have ninja fingers! I do love rats but it's also the cost of a rat cage that is slightly off putting. Cause I'd want them to have a huuuuuuuge one with lots of toys =]
> x


Ours (Ms Veronica Corningstone!!) used to do that too..she died on this New Years Day :sad: R.I.P little one x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> My mum used to have gerbils but I don't think hers were particularly tame/friendly, I don't think hers were as cuddly as hammys are rats. This is probably cause she breed them for genetic/colour research for her bio degree (I wish I had her brains, I really do).
> Are gerbils really friendly? I know they make amazing papaer shredders =]
> x


Pet shop bought gerbils can be nippy and frightened, also extremely hard to tame. But well bred gerbils are really tame and not quick on their feet  My lot are our very own recyclers 



Gertrude said:


> Ours (Ms Veronica Corningstone!!) used to do that too..she died on this New Years Day :sad: R.I.P little one x


I'm guessing you like Anchorman?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Pet shop bought gerbils can be nippy and frightened, also extremely hard to tame. But well bred gerbils are really tame and not quick on their feet  My lot are our very own recyclers
> 
> *I'm guessing you like Anchorman?*


 Spot on Marcia


----------



## HellMill (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah in the words of someone else in this forum- I haven't been bad. I didn't get a hamster. I didn't call her Finnigan and she hasn't been handreared since she was 3 weeks old making her the sweetest thing ever. None of those things. Nopenopenope. 
x

oh and she isn't in a Duna fun cage. 
xx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

HellMill said:


> Yeah in the words of someone else in this forum- I haven't been bad. I didn't get a hamster. I didn't call her Finnigan and she hasn't been handreared since she was 3 weeks old making her the sweetest thing ever. None of those things. Nopenopenope.
> x
> 
> oh and she isn't in a Duna fun cage.
> xx


TDM  i wounder how this hamster who u havnt got is doing ?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

HellMill said:


> Yeah in the words of someone else in this forum- I haven't been bad. I didn't get a hamster. I didn't call her Finnigan and she hasn't been handreared since she was 3 weeks old making her the sweetest thing ever. None of those things. Nopenopenope.
> x
> 
> oh and she isn't in a Duna fun cage.
> xx


Ooooh! it's catching!! *thinks* maybe I shouldn't be bad either?:wink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh yes you dont be bad as well, its lucky we are all so strong willed and able to resist isnt it.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Spot on Marcia


I love that film too


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh yes you dont be bad as well, its lucky we are all so strong willed and able to resist isnt it.


lol so strong willed


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Whoops accidently posted that signed in as mum! Ohwell. Yes, I am not strong willed at all and she is very pretty =]
piccies will be as soon as I can get her to be still for a second!
x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Only ever known one nice hamster. All the rest were serial biters, they're not my kind of pet. Rats are much less likely to bite, and miles more entertaining too - as they're very intelligent.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

'seriel biters'  brilliant term for them! Well I got a hammie in the end, but I think rats are still on the cards for the future. First my puppy (hopefully before christmas!!! Am I sad being excited already?) and then maybe after he's grown I can smuggle a few rats in =] I'm bad and I don't care! 
x


----------

